# Six recent pieces



## Pzy-Clone (Aug 23, 2011)

Greetings!

Here are 6 recent pieces i did, for which i am hoping to get some feedback and love\hate etc, the usual routine.

Some are taken directly from various commercial projects, a couple are virtual instrument demos, and some just for fun !


http://soundcloud.com/pzy-clone/pzy_the ... _silence_v
http://soundcloud.com/pzy-clone/pzy_bonecrusher
http://soundcloud.com/pzy-clone/pzy_i_am_made_of_glass
http://soundcloud.com/pzy-clone/pzy_chasing_shadows
http://soundcloud.com/pzy-clone/pzy_par ... e_orchestr
http://soundcloud.com/pzy-clone/pzy_dea ... icle_remix

Thanx for your time.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Aug 28, 2011)

Right.. in the eventuality that somebody cares, i uploaded a couple of the tracks on youtube, as can be seen here:




Zanx


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello.

I think you did a good job with these tracks.

Though these were quite your average typical film/soundtrack type stuff, it serves the purpose well.


----------



## Rob (Aug 29, 2011)

Pzy, your sense of orchestral space/sound etc is spot on... apart from the occasional hi strings phrase that sticks out as non-perfectly legato, these pieces sound really convincing. If I may express my opinion on the composiition side of it, I believe you could use some more harmonic variety and development, sometimes simply by using inversions... they can inject more colour to the I-V-I kind of progressions. Or sometimes abruptly shifting the tonal centre can be a welcome surprise to the ear... I say so because from any other point of view you seem to be there already.


----------



## Pietro (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree with Rob, your orchestral sound is excellent. And orchestration-wise, there's a lot of interesting stuff going on in your cues. I like that.

- Piotr


----------



## impressions (Aug 29, 2011)

are you working or worked for the gaming industry making tracks? that sounds alot like the stuff going on for the library markets and some computer games productions.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 29, 2011)

Pietro @ Mon Aug 29 said:


> I agree with Rob, your orchestral sound is excellent. And orchestration-wise, there's a lot of interesting stuff going on in your cues. I like that.
> 
> - Piotr



+1


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey there.
I am appreciating the people taking the time to comment here, thank you for that gentlemen!

Dan Jay: Thank you, and yes, and I will be the first to admit that some of my stuff is quite generic when called for, although I do not think all of those cues are in that genre though?

Not that I am expecting anyone to sit through 6 tracks, lol, not sure why I smacked 6 cues in here at once, but anyway...

Rob: Ah....that is most welcome advice, and I am pleased to hear you commenting on the sound, as I spent a considerable time and effort on getting some sort of classical sound-alike with my template.

One problem that arises though, in terms of mastering, is that so much of the sound is made up of reverb, I find it hard to get a punchy and loud master without crunching everything to bits, which I try to avoid. 

And i do agree , or rather, i am aware of my deficiencies as a composer, but i do try  Thanx, valuable advice!

Impressions: Nope, not in the game industry. Most of what I do is in the record industry really (in lack of a better term), which is where I have my contacts and history, and I find it surprisingly "easy" to get work there (although of modest proportions) compared to other avenues I also pursue and work towards.

Thanx for taking the time, again


----------



## ricother (Aug 30, 2011)

Paragon of virtue stands out... great choir!!!
Bonecrusher perc souds are great, it definitely works as a perc demo o-[][]-o


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Aug 30, 2011)

ricother @ Tue Aug 30 said:


> Paragon of virtue stands out... great choir!!!
> Bonecrusher perc souds are great, it definitely works as a perc demo o-[][]-o



Thanx man, `priciate that.


----------

